# Hyoscyamine for IBS-C?



## un800 (Aug 29, 2010)

Doc's assistant gave me hyoscyamine to try for my IBS-C. I just picked it up and haven't tried it due to the warnings of weirdness for side effects it potentially comes with.

I know when I get really constipated my gut feels it's tightened and incapable of relaxing, which I would guess is a spasm? Everything I see for this particular prescript though shows it slows the colon down? And it helps with IBS-D? Did I just get prescribed an IBS-D med?


----------



## Nojokeibs (Apr 14, 2014)

I was prescribed baclofen for an unrelated reason (muscle stiffness), and it helps with constipation. Since you also have an antispasmodic there, I'd say it's possible that it will help you. Only one way to tell... I say give it a shot, you have nothing to lose.


----------



## Kristi12 (Nov 2, 2013)

I took hyoscyamine for a year (when I needed it. Not regularly). I had no side effects but did not really see too much help either. My doctor had me up to two pills when I needed it. I was just prescribed Bentyl today. Hopefully this one works!

Don't be afraid to try the hyoscyamine though. I had no effects at all.

Good luck!


----------



## un800 (Aug 29, 2010)

I tried two, so far. The first one worked and the second one... didn't. I mean the second one reduced the feeling of stress in my bowel. They make me a little loopy for the first 15 minutes and then it passes. I'll keep posting my results in this thread for anyone wondering about this drug and IBS-C.

Good luck to you Kristi! Let me know how Bentyl works for you?


----------



## Kristi12 (Nov 2, 2013)

I will definitely let you know! I don't take it daily so it may be a while. I am just going to send you a message so I remember!


----------



## un800 (Aug 29, 2010)

I'm gonna update this and say there's like a 15-20% off chance this drug works for me. I definitely think it's better to take it before you eat. Like maybe 30 minutes before? But this kind of eating protocol I do not get in line with. It doesn't really do much after the fact. I've taken up to two and I may get a minimum gurgle as I am able to get a little gas out. That's generally it, though. It's still not as amazing as Pepogest. I won't be getting a refill of this once I'm out.


----------



## Nojokeibs (Apr 14, 2014)

Thanks for your update. I'm sorry it didn't work out, but I appreciate knowing what happened.


----------

